# Breathtaking views - Motorways



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

E25 (Belgium)



















Pics by ChrisZwolle


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Italian road, but Slovenian Alps.


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

guys ... guys .... 


Austria, A12, Inntalautobahn, @ Schwaz, before 6 o ´clock















A12, sun is coming, near Kufstein 















At the German-Austrian Boarder .... sun is here, mountains, and a few clouds above Salzburg


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Picture taken a few days ago on the A4 (Morocco: Tanger - Tangermed), not very sharp photo, but the view is really breathtaking on this highway.


----------



## mitasis (Feb 21, 2007)

May 2005, A1 Greece, Mount Olympus.


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

*Croatian A1*

Best motorway pictures I've ever seen

Thanks to NikolaZGB

*A1 Ravča - Bisko 12.8.2009.*
































































































































*Cijela galerija:*
                                                          
Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com

:cheers:


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Wonderful! It must be astonishing to drive all the way to Dubrovnik with all kinds of beautiful views


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Some of those roads/views are truly breathtaking! 
STRUMATIC!


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

This one is most strumatic.










and this one is even srumaticer:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/Strumatic

:lol:


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Slagathor said:


>


Wow! That looks awesome.


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

This is from a place called Vitinya at Hemus Motorway [A2] in Bulgaria




















and some endless sunflower fields around Trakia Motorway [A1]










No Struma(tic) pics available ... sorry


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Ivanski said:


> Wow! That looks awesome.


yeah, i like Afsluitdijk too!


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

x-type said:


> yeah, i like Afsluitdijk too!


It's so Afsluitdijkmatic!


----------



## Haljackey (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice idea for a thread!

I have a few photos. All are 1920x1200, which can be used for a nice desktop resolution if you want to save them to your computer.
































































Enjoy!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Goyazny said:


>


That tunnel looks really great; from the lines located in France?

Also the view of this motorway in Netherlands, its great; i have an old photo from this area, when the road was 1x1...


>


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> That tunnel looks really great; from the lines located in France?


Sweden


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Yeah, the southern bypass of Stockholm to be precise.


----------



## Morsue (Mar 28, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Yeah, the southern bypass of Stockholm to be precise.


Indeed. I have the courtesy to view this beauty every day. But I quite like the same interchange, but in the other direction:


----------



## Indictable (Sep 23, 2008)

Haljackey said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really captured Spaghetti Junction in Aucklnad, NZ there. Horrible (when VERY SLOW - which is ALOT) and scary (when it's free flowing because of Americanised interchanges!)


----------

